# Suicide



## struggling_har (Mar 11, 2015)

I wonder what % of people with this disease end up comitting suicide. I can't think of a more debilitating disease


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

That's an interesting question.. and so sad because it's something the rest of society talkes and knows nothing about.


----------



## struggling_har (Mar 11, 2015)

Maybe we need to start a FBO dating group, I know for a fact I'd be much happieer if I was in a relationship with someone who understood what I was going through


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I know many people have tried on here! And your right. Just being close to someone or people that know what your going through is a huge help. Reaching out to people on here is always an option. You find friends and maybe will connect with someone on a deeper level!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There are days in which I believe that the nasty bugs that live inside our guts create chemicals that make us think about suicide.


----------



## Wissey (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi everyone.I can well understand how you feel.I am a 62 yr old woman newly diagnosed with IBS C and I thought my life was ruined for ever. It isn't but I have had to adapt to living with constant discomfort and not being able to plan social events too far in advance.I have been very lucky in that my lovely husband seems to totaly understand how I feel,looks after me when I am not feeling well andlets me moan on about my condition when I am fed up.However a lot of people just don't understand how nasty this is for us.Us oldersters who were brought up never to mention toilets let alone what we do in them realy need someone to reassure them that we are not "dirty"or embarrassing and have somehow brought this condition on ourselves.> I think the answer is that we do need to keep talking to each other. The idea of a dating service is a very good one-but just talking to someone who will not be embarrassed makes me feel so much better.It's great to have a forum like this to know we are not alone.Anyone really depressed I'd recommend hypnotherapy_I just did a course and it does help.


----------



## Raerose (Apr 24, 2015)

Definitely agree, just having a friend with the same issues would make me feel...not so alone and a little more normal and better about myself, if I was single I would hate dating, period.

Dating site would be a great idea.


----------



## MedStudSuf (Mar 21, 2016)

after some years of suffering I strongly believe that suicide is the only real option..the other one is humiliation


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I think it matters what kind of IBS you have - IBS-D, IBS-C or IBS-A. I have C and as long as I take something every day to help me go? It makes matters bearable. C is treatable, but practically incurable. I usually have between 3 and 5 BM's a day, usually in the mornings, but at least I can go without discomfort.

I do have incomplete evacuation every day and chronic fatigue every day also. I HATE this. Plus my joints ache 24/7 (common). Getting a job on first shift is probably out of the question for me.

We should be able to get disability for IBS here in the states, but I think they're afraid to do this as it would really open the floodgates (no pun intended) with people who'd apply.

Before I wised up and starting taking something every day to help me go? I was screwed. I even had a hemorrhoidectomy (actually, two of them) because I could barely go. I fell apart down there, rectally. I remember telling my mom, "If this keeps up for another year? I'm killing myself." Horrible thing to have to tell your mom, but I didn't want her to be surprised if I did it.

I guess my point is, I understand. I just kept experimenting with supplements until I found something that worked well.

We all have our crosses to bare in life. Good luck everybody!


----------



## MedStudSuf (Mar 21, 2016)

leaky gas...


----------



## EmilyR (Apr 5, 2015)

Instead of suicide, perhaps we should all find ways of handling this problem socially. It doesn't happen to me all the time. I have some really extrovert friends who wouldn't be phased if they had this problem, they need to be around people too much. They would just somehow openly talk about it. I wish I could learn how to do that.

But what do you say, ' everyone, it's possible that smell has come from me, I get IBS and sometimes you don't feel anything. I'm not saying it's me but if no one else owns up, at least we have a possible explanation.' LOL!

I mean, how do you talk about it!!!!

The other day I was in a shopping queue and (it wasn't me!) the people near me started covering their noses, etc....and commenting on the smell. I nearly died on the spot and was in despair because I felt nothing and no bowel discomfort either. I thought perhaps it was getting worse! Then suddenly they all told the woman that they were with to stay right at the back of the checkout. Everyone was laughing and joking. She was embarassed but not ostracised. It should be more like that. None of us are disgusting all the time. I left the shop relieved that's for sure.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

That was probably you anyway, they just blamed her maybe?
The lines are the worst for stress


----------



## EmilyR (Apr 5, 2015)

It definitely wasn't, thank God. She was at least 3 metres away and they all came and stood next to me to get away from her, lol. So, I guess it happens to everyone sometimes, she didn't seem too bothered although embarassed about the check out lady hearing about it. I mentioned it because it was anxiety provoking. The point being that even when it's not us, we think it is. Luckily I've not had many episodes of this and I hope with daily exercise and now with the low fodmap diet that's helping a lot, I'll get to a point where things might not be perfect, but they are good enough.


----------

